
How to sleep - A physician’s guide to sleep in a stressful age. - mathieutd
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/01/how-to-sleep/508781/?single_page=true
======
bradknowles
Does this tell us anything that is actually useful?

Caffeine keeps us awake. So does light, especially blue light. We knew these
things.

But is there anything new or useful here?

~~~
ChristianGeek
I thought it was just me. This article says absolutely nothing of value.

